# Yamaha THR10 guitar amp



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

For all you electric players out there I just got a THR10 today and all I can say is wow..They have totally hit the spot for home use amps as this sounds great at very low volume. Check out Soren Andersons official review video. The crunch sound really does get that vintage overdriven breakup ACDC type sound which is worth it alone. Its obvious Yamaha's av team had a hand in the speaker tech as the sound is massive from tiny speakers and cabinet knowledge gained no doubt from soundbars.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I am guessing it's a tranny amp?

I don't mind a transistor based amp, but am a purist at heart, valves all the way.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

ive had valve amps and agree valve is ultimately the best WHEN PUSHED. the thr10 is designed for home use and responds like a tubeamp does but at non asbo volumes. i can get pretty much any sound from A30 to Messa out it. 

check out Soren Andersen on youtube demoing one.


----------

